
Y Combinator Company List - zbravo
http://yclist.com/
======
fivedogit
Found a mistake near the bottom: Justin.tv is either dead or acquired, however
you want to interpret the change into Twitch.

------
ankurpatel
A lot of old companies are Dead or Exited. Someone should do statistics on
this data.

~~~
minimaxir
Data is not fully accurate, especially in the many cases where a YC company
had pivoted and changed their name.

Also, there's a third startup possible startup state that's relevant but
impossible to measure: Zombie, where the startup is alive but will basically
never exit.

~~~
dkyc
What about " _successful private company_ "?

~~~
arikrak
Doesn't help the investors though, unless they pay a dividend.

~~~
bhayden
What stops YC companies from doing this? You get your 150k from YC, you're
making a few million a year in profit, and instead of killing yourself trying
to make billions, you say "good enough" and hand the reigns over and let the
company keep doing its thing conservatively. Pretty sure that's what I would
do.

------
arikrak
Techstars published an official list of their companies status:
[http://www.techstars.com/companies/all/](http://www.techstars.com/companies/all/)

------
bkyan
I wonder if it makes sense to recycle some of the dead company concepts. Seems
to me that some of them were simply "too early" ...

------
brycethornton
Nice list. Wakemate (S09) is definitely dead.

------
katm
This is not an official list made by YC. Many companies are missing, and I've
seen a couple that were not YC.

------
johnward
Cool but probably needs to be updated. I do know that cloudant was acquired by
IBM.

------
md2be
great work! Would be nice to see funding along side.

------
iball
Missing Genius.com

